# NGD: Gibson Explorer + Silverburst = Sexy Guitarporn



## s_k_mullins (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm a little late posting this...my NGD was actually Wednesday, but I had a busy week at work.

Anyways....I arrived home from work Wednesday to find this inside by the front door...






So I asked my girlfriend...






She told me to fuck off and just open the box...

My friends at Sweetwater sent me this.





Ooohh what is this be? 





Sweetwater packs the shit of their merch...Also, they sent me a catalog, a bag of candy, and a "thank you" card. That is customer service! 





Sweet Gibson USA case...





And what is inside?

Behold!!  Gibson "Dethklok Thunderhorse", in all its Silverburst Explorer glory!





Check that lush white interior! 

















This guitar is a real thing of beauty! I have creamed over Gibson Explorers for years, and now I have one in one of my all-time favorite finishes!









Creamy white binding...





Ass shot!





For future reference, I love Gibson Burstbuckers... These pickups can really do it all!





"Ride... Thunder... Thunderhorse"






This is a new Gibson "Dethklok Thunderhorse" Explorer. The guitar was designed by Brendon Small, creator of the "Metalocalypse" animated series and frontman/guitarist of Dethklok.

These were a limited edition model last year, and I'm not sure if they've gone into regular production or not. I have lusted after this guitar for quiet a while, because it combines two of my loves: Explorers and silverburst!

After a limited amount of jam time, my honeymoon phase is telling me that I love this guitar and it is my new favorite. The finish and setup were excellent on this. And it sound fucking awesome!! 
Plus, Sweetwater has excellent customer service and gives their guitars a thorough inspection before shipping them out. So you can buy from them with confidence! 

And one last parting shot...





Skwisgaar Skwigelf approves...


----------



## Goatchrist (Jun 17, 2012)

Smexy!
Really dig it, congrats!


----------



## isispelican (Jun 17, 2012)

want so bad!


----------



## Blitzie (Jun 17, 2012)

I NEED ONE.

Happy NGD!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 17, 2012)

Holy shit, it's beautiful.

Want one now, goddammit


----------



## budda (Jun 17, 2012)

Gorgeous. How does it differ from a regular explorer, besides the finish?


----------



## yellowv (Jun 17, 2012)

Awesome guitar. I really want one of those.


----------



## implicit (Jun 17, 2012)

HNGD man. i love explorers and metalocalypse is an _awesome_ show, so this guitar is a double win.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jun 17, 2012)

Love it! Love it, love it, love it!

Though I'd get the Baritone Explorer and put a black pickguard on it. Then you get a 24 fret version that holds the tension better


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 17, 2012)

Love this one!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 17, 2012)

I love everything about those, and would love to have one.

Except for the fact that they put binding on everything except the headstock. Just looks kind of out of place.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 17, 2012)

budda said:


> Gorgeous. How does it differ from a regular explorer, besides the finish?



Burstbuckers as opposed to the 496/500 set (which are also amazing pickups).


I'm glad it came out of the box well, my Explorer sure didn't.

But yes, Sweetwater _is the shit_.


----------



## Djentlyman (Jun 17, 2012)

Pure class! Love silverburst


----------



## Danukenator (Jun 17, 2012)

budda said:


> Gorgeous. How does it differ from a regular explorer, besides the finish?



Binding

The Pickups are Burstbuckers

Ebony fretboard

The finish

The ultra-custom engraved and possibly limited edition trussrod cover.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 17, 2012)

I've got one as well, and the cases are enormous, haha


----------



## Philligan (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice  I've been gassing for one of these so bad.


----------



## jordanky (Jun 18, 2012)

Fucking awesome dude. I'm not much for Explorers just because they are kind of awkward for me to play, but that thing is gorgeous.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I am loving this guitar! 

I was worried that the size of the body would be an issue, but the guitar doesn't feel that big really. The case on the other hand is fucking ginormous!!


----------



## TankJon666 (Jun 18, 2012)

I wasn't an explorer fan ...I am now


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 18, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> Binding
> 
> The Pickups are Burstbuckers
> 
> ...



Right!  Thanks for answering that for me. 

Although according to Sweetwater the fretboard is made of Richlite, whatever that is.


----------



## ilovefinnish (Jun 18, 2012)

i agree with you, silverburst is the best finish eva!


----------



## JamesM (Jun 18, 2012)

s_k_mullins said:


> Right!  Thanks for answering that for me.
> 
> Although according to Sweetwater the fretboard is made of Richlite, whatever that is.



It's a fiber composite.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 19, 2012)

JamesM said:


> It's a fiber composite.



Cool, thanks!  I know Gibson isn't using as much ebony anymore on the Les Pauls and such, so I figured that Richlite was some composite or synthetic material being used as a substitute.

EDIT: And I forgot to mention, the Thunderhorse is getting a set of 11's and going down a step. It's a fitting guitar for jamming Mastodon covers!


----------



## TOM4S (Jun 19, 2012)

This guitar is sick! It's sad we cannot buy it in france.


----------



## SummonTheAncients (Jun 19, 2012)

I live down the road from their headquarters! It definitely is the best place to buy a guitar. Happy NGD!


----------



## HD002 (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice guitar! How much weight with the hardshell case?


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 21, 2012)

HD002 said:


> Nice guitar! How much weight with the hardshell case?



Heavy! The shipping weight was 34.5 pounds/15.6 kilograms. The case is gigantic and heavy.


----------



## youheardme (Sep 18, 2012)

Sick guitar and very appropriate meme!


----------



## SkweakyMuffin (Sep 18, 2012)

That is one classy explorer right there! I love the Burstbuckers as well, haven't tried them in anything except standard tuning and drop d though. HNGD!


----------



## peldikuneptun (Sep 18, 2012)

This is seriously one of the finest-looking guitars. 

oh and I love Dethklok.


----------



## nsimonsen (Sep 18, 2012)

I WOULD PLAY THE SHIT OUT OF THIS!

AHHHHHH SILVERBURST BROKE MY CAPS LOCK!!!


----------



## Ardez (Sep 19, 2012)

And the Most Brutal Explorer Award goes to.... *snare buzz in*... Thunderhorse! 

Dethklok is one of the best series ever.


----------



## Miek (Sep 22, 2012)

Fuck ass I want one of those


----------



## madrigal77 (Sep 22, 2012)

Want. They had one at my local shop for a bit. I wish I'd had the money for it. I'd black it out and put the EMG Het set in it.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Sep 23, 2012)

Too bad you probably can't ever use one on stage at a big gig.

Brendon Small seems like the kind of guy who would sue over it.


----------



## kabz (Sep 24, 2012)

I love Silverburst on Explorers and LPs -- great choice.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow, that fingerboard doesn't look like rotting timber


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister (Sep 27, 2012)

That is a beautiful Explorer, I`ve had my cherry 76` re-issue Gibson Explorer for 20 years now, and its served me well, and I`ll never part with it !!!. 


What do you think of the neck on the Explorer ?


----------



## Garfish (Oct 19, 2012)

I been jizzing for a silverburst explorer for ages.. Sucks to live in Denmark when they finally make them..


----------



## satchmo72 (Oct 23, 2012)

That is freaking incredible looking and definitely has me gassing for an Explorer again. Wow, in Silverburst too.


----------



## madloff (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow. The silverburst with the binding looks awesome. Congrats man!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Oct 24, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> Brendon Small seems like the kind of guy who would sue over it.



Explain?


----------



## aneurysm (May 13, 2013)

Hi,

sorry i´m pretty late to the party, but is it possible to tune a explorer down to B Standard with a set of heavy strings ?

Thanks,

Mario


----------



## ittoa666 (May 13, 2013)

Of course it's possible, but you'll need a good setup.


----------



## ridner (May 13, 2013)

dats hot


----------



## satchisgod (May 16, 2013)

Absolutley outstanding looking guitar. HNGD!


----------



## BTS (May 16, 2013)

thats a f#ckin' badass guitar. grats


----------



## Alcmiller (May 16, 2013)

Wait. They sent you a bag of candy?


----------



## Danukenator (May 16, 2013)

Brendon Small has killer taste with all the appointments on this thing. HNGD!


----------

